# Our newest little treasures!!!!



## Big-B-Boers (Jul 6, 2013)

Since the retirement of our namesake herd sire this spring we've been going back and forth about which direction to go with our next king. Well our 7 year old doe Oreo answered that question for us on July 1st.
We purchased Oreo this spring she was sold as "exposed" but had literally just weaned her kids from the previous year so we didn't put much hope into the idea that she could have been pregnant. Well we got her home, and before long found out we were wrong about her. I would never personally breed one of my does that close to her last kidding, but our goats get fed well, and she put on the needed weight that made sure she handled the pregnancy very well. Not knowing when she was bred we had to keep a close eye on her to make sure we were on top of things when it came time to kid. The last week in June she started isolating from the herd, so I knew the time was near. We set up the birthing stall, and since we normally do our kidding in January not July I swapped out the heat lamps with fans to help keep her cool. 
The morning after I got the birthing stall ready we got up and Oreo was being very vocal out in the pasture, Oreo is normally a very quiet girl so I knew it was time. I jumped in the truck and drove out to the end of the lane and grabbed my buddies oldest son to come help me get her caught and in the birthing stall. It took us about 15 minutes being careful to not stress her out too much. As soon as I got her in the stall and got her a big tub of fresh drinking water I quickly ran the boy back out to his place and dropped him off. By the time I got back to the farm Oreo had already given birth to these 2 beautiful baby boys. It only took one look to know we had our new herd sire in the making. We'll use a loaner buck this season, but come next year at least one (maybe both) of these boys will be doing all the breeding here at Big B's Boers!

Not only do they have the looks, but they have the genetics to back then up. Their bloodlines include: Max Boer Goats "Two Moon Junction", Max Boer Goats "To the Moon", Max Boer Goats " Makers Mark Heart", Loan Hills" Mr. Makers Mark", Max Boer Goats "Red Hot Heart", and Max Boer Goats "Red Hot $"

Needless to say we're very excited about our new arrivals, and just can't wait to see what the future holds for these awesome little boys!

Thanks for reading, and sharing in our excitement.

Big B's Boer Goats
Winchester, VA


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow that is so great! They are fabulous! I really like watching the one with more white on him. You very much lucked out on buying a bred doe


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow they are huge and beautiful!  i agree you lucked out on that one


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

What gorgeous kids!


----------



## Big-B-Boers (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the comments, we're very much in love with these little guys ( no different than all our other goats) at least one of these boys is in line to be the king of our herd. Our only choices right now are:
1. Do we keep one or both?
2. If we decide to only keep one which one do we keep?
3. Probably the most important choice what should we name them?

I'd like it very much if everyone would weigh in here and answer these 3 questions as if the choices were yours to make. And for the sake of conversation please explain why you answer each question the way you do.

I figure this gives me a good reason to converse with you all, and get to know some of you since I'm a newbie on here. Plus your answers might just help us make the choices we have to make. If anything should prove to be a decent topic for discussion, and I like discussing lol.

Thanks
David Reed
Big B's Boer Goats

Winchester, VA


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Big-B-Boers said:


> Our only choices right now are:
> 1. Do we keep one or both?
> 2. If we decide to only keep one which one do we keep?
> 3. Probably the most important choice what should we name them?
> ...


1. This kind of depends on how many does you have. One of these guys can breed 15-20 girls every year. They will most likely be very similar in appearance and their offspring will be generally alike. But, if you have many does, or if they both have different striking traits that you need in your herd, then keep both.

2. I would wait until they are at least 3-4 months old until deciding which to keep and which to sell. They will grow and mature at different times into completely different goats. You wouldn't want to accidently sell the better of the two, and regret it later!

3. I am awful with names. What are their parents registered names? A couple that go with their bloodlines are:

-Moon Walker
-Man on the Moon
-Moonshine
-Dark Side of the Moon
-Over the Moon
-Once in a Blue Moon


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sooo cute! I really like the one who has more white on him


----------



## Big-B-Boers (Jul 6, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> 3. I am awful with names. What are their parents registered names? A couple that go with their bloodlines are:


The parents names are:
Sire: Brickhouse
Dam: Oreo


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

EXCELLENT ! Congrats


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Love Love Love these guys, I hope they both work out because I want to see how they grow and develop. 

Unless I missed it somewhere are they registered?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice lookers! Good job Oreo! And good eye Big B for quick action to kidding stall.
Yeah Id wait a few months before deciding which one(s) to keep. No doubt they will develop different personalities.
If they are registered there's bound to be someone interested for sure.


----------



## Big-B-Boers (Jul 6, 2013)

KasKiRanch said:


> Love Love Love these guys, I hope they both work out because I want to see how they grow and develop.
> 
> Unless I missed it somewhere are they registered?


Yes they are both going to be registered at 100%!


----------



## Big-B-Boers (Jul 6, 2013)

Well the boys turned 1 week old yesterday, and they're doing great. Here's an updated video of the boys and the proud mama.

Off you look in the background you'll catch glimpses of Dazzle one of my other does, I'm really looking forward to breeding her with one of these bucks next year.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are STUNNING!!!! CONGRATS! Absolutely gorgeous boys.  

Dazzle looks very pretty too.  We have a black dapple named Dazzle.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my. they are absolutely adorable! their colouring is amazing!


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous babies. The one with more black looks a bit thicker!! if it was me, i'd keep them both, how on earth could you choose between them! or if you do sell one, maybe you can get breeding off him too!! wow, I love their spots and love your dazzle too!!


----------



## cricketshollow (Mar 23, 2013)

I love these baby's! They are awesome! Some of the nicest black babies I have seen. 
1. I would not keep both. Since they are full brothers you wouldn't be able to breed one buck's kid to the other buck. I would sell one buck and maybe buy a second buck that would fit your program to use on the other bucks kids. Like trinity ranch said your kids would be almost the same type unless both kids have different traits and if they did I would keep the one with the more positve traits and buy another buck that is stronger in areas where the one you keep isn't. 
2. I would keep both bucks until they are 6 months old. They are reaching sexual maturity which means they themselves are starting to mature into the buck they will be. They will change dramatically. You'll want to watch them and constantly evaluate them. You will probably go back and forth between which one you want to keep. Check things like their bite, teats, and pigment. Those can help make the decision. Have other people who know goat confirmation come over and help you decide. Getting other peoples opinions can help a lot. But get several not just one. By now If you just can't figure out which one you want to keep pick a few does to breed to each and evaluate their kids. Keep the buck who produces better kids.
3. I'm also horrible with names but don't rush to naming them! Look through books and movies and give them a unique name to fit their unique coloring. It can take months to come up with a good name for a buck. Try something that's maybe not in their genetics. Branch out and try something new. Name them what fits them.
This is what I would do. They are great looking kids and I like them a lot. I'd like to see how they mature!


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow, they are gorgeous, and huge compared to my Nigerians! Lol, hope you get to keep both of them, I don't think I could choose which one to get rid of! Best of luck!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Gorgeous baby boys! LOVE the coloring!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats


----------

